# Adams PD



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone have any info on Adams Police Dept? I.e. hiring?, good dept? Chief? Size?


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

http://www.bcn.net/toadams/html/police_dept.html


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

I have a bunch of info on them send me a pm. Where are you from are you looking to work in berkshire county


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

anyone else have info on Western MA dept's to work for?


----------

